

Show HN: 2100 signups and counting for being “site of the day” on design website - pallian
http://www.awwwards.com/

======
pallian
This site has given us more signups than Product Hunt + Venture Beat combined
- and this is only in the past few hours. Total traffic so far - 12k.

